# Looking for a quilt block (dress)



## Nan (May 13, 2002)

I loaned my friend a quilt book(she said?) and she said it had a pattern of a little dress block. You use scraps of clothing that you have made over the years and piece the little dresses out of them. It isn't a sunbonnet sue...it is an actual pieced block that looks like a little v-necked dress. The skirt is kinda trianglish...that I remember....and you can add all sorts of trims to make each one different. Does anyone recall seeing that block anywhere? I can't find it. I think it was in a library book that I had checked out because I have gone through all of my quilting books and can't find it anywhere!!! If anyone has any hints I would be very appreciative!!!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Nan, this site might help, it is
Fraser Valley Quilters Guild
look for May 2001 Block it is called Housedress
hope this helps.
bopeep


----------



## peacebaker (Dec 30, 2005)

I knew I'd seen it, so I checked my books. It's called Housedress, and the book I have it in is 

Better Homes and Gardens
101 Full-Size Quilt Blocks and Borders

the link for bopeep's site is:

http://fvqg.tripod.com/00archiv/0105.htm 

And that picture looks just like the one in the book.


----------



## Nan (May 13, 2002)

Oh THANKS Ya'll!!!! You all are wonderful!!!!!! WE have been searching and searching for it!!!!! GREAT!!!!!!!!!!     Can't wait to call my friend now and tell her that we(or you all!!!) found it!!!!! WWWWOOOOOO HOOOOOOOO!


----------

